# Caption Competition Manchester Crawl



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This particular photo came in the middle some lengthy "exploration " ( we got lost ) of Manchester and it's cafe scene ......

The intrepid explorer's are Boots, Callum and Geordie

Open til Sunday 8pm next week

Winner gets 250g of coffee sent to them

View attachment 8152


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

3 grown men relieve themselves on an illy sign in a Manchester street.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dont you mean....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*DAILY NEWS*

Reeperbahn sex industry show window reaches new low

View attachment 8152


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Three men suffer mid-life crisis

View attachment 8152


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> This particular photo came in the middle some lengthy "exploration " ( we got lost ) of Manchester and it's cafe scene ......
> 
> The intrepid explorer's are Boots, Callum and Geordie
> 
> ...


Boots: One thought Manchester was civilised!

Callum: Quite so! One is slightly taken aback Wot! Wot!

Geordy: Waaay Aaay Man - Even way don drink that shiite!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 8152


I have heard if you buy their storage tin you get some free coffee too!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi my name is boots and well, this is the first meeting I've been to in a while. I'd been clean for 6 months but I needed a fix and (through tears and sobbing) I drank an illy...I feel dirty inside.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 8152


After getting lost and confused the visitors to the big city were easily duped and overcome by the the world of advertising.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> *DAILY NEWS*
> 
> Reeperbahn sex industry show window reaches new low
> 
> View attachment 8152


Addendum: Am, of course, referring to the shockingly green grip bag and not the Illy sign on the window.

As we all know, Illy produces excellent highest quality pre-ground coffee that is alway fresh and full of flavour and aroma and is the coffee of choice for the discerning.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

View attachment 8152


Callum and Geordie couldn't believe their eyes when Boots showed them the giant Robusta green bean that gives Illy it's special flavour.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The launch of new Ghost mannequins are displayed in a Manchester shop window for the first time this week.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After the freak fatal boiler explosion, the spirits of Boots, Callum and Geordie Boy found themselves somewhere strange. "I think we're in purgatory!"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

BBC re-launch Rent a ghost.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Boots: "But you assured me this is where I could get Lavazza!"

Callum: "Sorry mate - I was only here 2 days ago and the Lavazza was so nice... They must have changed"

Geordie: "Let's go in... I prefer Illy anyway"


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

"Illy resort to giving away free windows as the tin no longer cuts it"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*Illy resort to fly posting to boost sales*

View attachment 8152


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The intrepid cake detectives couldn't help feeling that the cafe wasn't being completely transparent with then about their coffee cake recipe. However they were confident that if they applied pressure in the right place it would crack.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In order to join the Philosophy Department at the University of Woolamaloo, you had to be called Bruce. Illy took this a stage further and in order to gain entrance to their department, everyone had to be named Dough. The joke is of course, that Illy think Dough stands for

Double Origin Undrinkable Giraffe HitandMiss

where as we know Dough is not an acronym but wildly groups all fat, bald, yellow cartoon characters of American pursuasion and in general, refers to things of low quality and poor judgement


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Callum: Yeah, I'm sure I inputted the right postcode.... SH1 1TE


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As they began to vanish before their very eyes, it started to dawn on the trio that there was more to Illy's "Lord Lucan's Invisibility Blend" than just a name.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

New Illy xray machine can tell what's in your stomach!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*Illy's subliminal advertising has unforeseen side effects.*

View attachment 8152


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*WARNING!!*

View attachment 8152


*....too late*


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Boots - don't worry guys. They have an ek43, it makes any sh*t taste sweet...


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

No Geordie, when referring to Illy, its pronounced "Duff, Duff, Duff"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Latest banksy piece vandalised by coffee hooligans


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Unimpressed at Patrick's choice for the next cafe, the lads decide to make an excuse and get 'lost' for the next hour


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Callum: Yeah, I'm sure I inputted the right postcode.... SH1 1TE


Made sure I had it on plane mode ready for the robusta high


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

"Three seasoned coffee enthusiasts reflect on a coffee shop that actually manages to draw in customers with the latest 'Three Dough' illy blend specifically designed to accompany pizza"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee Forum members steal a "W" off a sign to make a rude word.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee forum members standing in gobsmacked silence at the launch of Illy's new design packaging.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

On reflection they drank elsewhere


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Coffee Forum members steal a "W" off a sign to make a rude word.


That gets my vote!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

illy ods ... didn't they want coffee?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

On looking at their reflection the CFUK trio wondered where the "s" had gone.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

New cafe coffee quality rating system starts in the UK this week, here we have an example of a cafe that's scored on avenger below 1.... look out for these in your high street


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The coffee forum members who had commissioned a set of action figures ,to sell at the forthcoming grind off ,didn't realise their agent had signed a sponsorship deal with illy. But they were really impressed with the accessories you got with the doll.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

"Licking windows had never looked less tempting"


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

And the winner is.............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> And the winner is.............


Decided if and when I get home tonight


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Decided if and when I get home tonight


Doom! Where Ron taken you?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't let him show you his illy!

SCNR, gone...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hopefully I'll have time tonight to look thro these and pick a winner tonight


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

So still no winner then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope.........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> *DAILY NEWS*
> 
> Reeperbahn sex industry show window reaches new low
> 
> View attachment 8152


This is the one that made me laff out the most the first time I read it

..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

.....Aw shucks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations Patrick.

The sex workers joke was never going to be beaten!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Congratulations Patrick.
> 
> The sex workers joke was never going to be beaten!


Are you referring to Callum, Martin and Ian??


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations Patrick nice one


----------

